# Pet Grooming.



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

My pet Didi is a standard poodle bitch. I am unable to groom her. My problem is, finding someone to trim her when we are abroad for more than a few months.
Is anyone able to recommend a pet groomer in France or Spain. We have an excellent fellow in Garrucha, Spain, but could do with a couple more recommendations dotted about the 2 countries.
Didi.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi my friend Agnes (who was incidentally International Groomer of the Year 2005) competes often in France and Spain and has recently come back from Milan. I will ask her if she can recommend some one. Agnes also breeds and shows standard poodles. See HERE Agnes is the lady in the beige. 
Will try and get back to you ASAP


----------

